# oh what to do!



## wendycar (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi,

I thought I might as well introduce myself. I currently live in Scotland UK but have always wanted to live in spain.
My dream would be to live somewhere in rural andalucia and run a small b&b with possibly a self contained unit to let out. 
I plan to visit the area for a few days in September for research purposes to try and establish the best area, for year round tourism my thinking was to target skiing, hill walking golf, so if anyone has any idea and knowledge please feel free to post on here.

I have however been reading these forums and it sounds like the economy is still pretty flat? and don't know how this has affected tourism etc.

My work history is in the field of mental health service provision but cannot find much info on the web about like for like services in Spain, does anyone know what if any services there are for service users in spain. Would it be more likely to find work in this field?

Any help/advice would be very appreciated.

wendy


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

wendycar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I thought I might as well introduce myself. I currently live in Scotland UK but have always wanted to live in spain.
> My dream would be to live somewhere in rural andalucia and run a small b&b with possibly a self contained unit to let out.
> ...


Hi Wendy, well I guess you summed up the situation very well, with 20% unemployment things aint easy.

However, I guess the main and obvious question you are going to be asked is ........... do you speak fluent Spanish


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

With regards to the possibility of working in the Mental Health field here in Spain, you may find a few obstacles. As Strav rightly says, if you don't speak a good standard of Spanish already you will essentailly be pushing yourself into the 'expats only' market, and as such be working privately and therefore probably have to be self-employed and travel further afield to find clients.
Secondly, you would have to have your qualifications validated by the Spanish authorities before you could use them professionally, a process which can take some time.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The dream is a wonderful one. The practicalities maybe different. You will need to be fairly close to an airport, you may need to do a pick up service?? You will need certain permits to run a b&b... but do look into it and maybe offer something specialised too - art classes? Cultural exchanges with locals?, fishing?? walks?? ... anything a little bit different.

As for working within the mental health service, as the others have said, it'll be the language (and job shortages) that will let you down. Even something as simple as filling out an application form will be problematic, unless you're fluent and comfortable with speaking and writing in spanish. 

Come over and do some real fact finding, make a list and take it all in. I will say that Spain is a wonderful place to live and to be, altho its not easy

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It sounds like the Sierra Nevada would be a good place to start, as there is year-round tourism there with ski-ing, hiking, golf etc. Rural tourism is less badly affected by the recession than some of the coastal resorts, and people of all nationalities flock there - the Alhambra in Granada is Europe's most visited attraction. 

If you have money to invest and a good head for business you could definitely make a go of the B&B + self-catering idea.


----------



## wendycar (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi

Thanks for the info about the sierra nevada I have been researching gor,baza, alpujarra, lanjaron, orgiva and trevelez. I was also trying to establish which villages make up part of the G7 walking route. Does anyone have knowledge of which of these villages are best suited to capture year round (ish) tourism. What about lake negratin is this a good tourist attraction.

thanks

Wendy


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I was reading the other day that the Junta de Andalucia are bringing in a new law that will make illegal all 'casa rurales' . Can't remember why , I'll have to go & find it !


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> I was reading the other day that the Junta de Andalucia are bringing in a new law that will make illegal all 'casa rurales' . Can't remember why , I'll have to go & find it !


Another clever ruse to encourage people to buy property in Spain then! 
Anything like that just injects suspicion into the equation


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I doubt they would make them illegal, seeing as how we are trying to attract more tourists!? It looks like they might be changing the rules for official _casa rural_ status.

La Red Andaluza de Alojamientos Rurales presenta enmiendas a la Ley del Turismo- Andaluca Turismo Digital


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

My son and dil ski in the Sierra Nevada, their base is a small village near Granada. They prefer it to their old ski haunt in New England. I think there is a trend towards the less expensive resorts in countries like Spain, Poland, Romania and the Czech Republic.
The area has very many B&Bs of varying types and prices, ranging from the budget to the 'bijou/de-luxe' (whatever that means).
If you have other means of income and won't be relying on your business as your sole means of support, you could give it a go.
If not, I would think very long and hard before committing yourself financially.
The economic situation in Spain is grave and could deteriorate further. Tourism is flat in some areas, holding up in other more specialised niche markets.
I can't see much future in seeking work in the mental health field, frankly. Many British immigrants have registered for the Spanish health system, which is very good. Others make use of services such as Helicopteros Sanitarios, an inexpensive privare health care provider which offers every service imagineable at reasonable fees for specialist treatment. Their staff at all levels are multi-lingual.
A fact-finding tour and a lot of market research would give a better idea of the feasibility of your plan.
I personally would never advise anyone to relocate here at this time unless they had a lot of back-up capital, a steady income and a very thoroughly-researched business plan.
I'm not saying it's impossible to run a successful start-up business.....just that without due diligence, your dream could turn into a nightmare.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

I live in a wee village, Niguëlas, at the base of Cerro Caballo, one of the smaller(!) Tres Milles, that comprise the main peaks of the Sierra Nevada.

Whilst certainly smaller than Lanjaron and more accessible than Trevelez/Pampinera, it has a fairly busy B & B scene. There are about 5 B & B´s in the village, with an even split between some owned by Spanish or Brits/Dutch. The smaller places tend to do well, as they don´t have the overheads the bigger places do. Typically the smaller ones are run by couples/partners and offer a handful of rooms. These are much more manageable and allow the hosts to put their attention into looking after the guests and the accomodation. 

Importantly, the successful ones have made very good use of the Internet and marketing in general to get their "product" out there to Joe Punter/Jose Punter. Whilst not difficult for those that are tech-savvy, it is probably going to be a tad confusing to newbies who´ve never heard of SEO, PPC and the like.

There are quite a few villages that are simply beautiful in the area and are within easy reach of the main Granada to Mortil motorway (Niguëlas to beach at Salabrena is about 45 minutes, depending upon time of year - it gets utterly awful around this time of year as all the locals flock to the beaches). From those that are nestled in the wega, to those halfway up a geet big hill, you will certainly have a good few places to explore.

Places I would recommend you look into: -


Niguëlas
Talara (also known as Lecrin)
Cozivijar
Conchar
Restobal
Chite
El Pinar
Salares
Albunuelas

Further afield, you have some of the places you mentioned: -

Lanjaron
Trevelez
Pampineria
Capilliera
Orgiva

Whilst this is a big list, you could visit all in the first list easily in a day as they are all pretty much adjacent.

The second batch are all in the Alpujara (up in the mountains), but very well served by a good main road and are very popular tourist destinations, be it day trippers or those looking for longer breaks.

As an aside, there are quite a few mountain guide-type companies in the region, a few run by Brits, who you could partner with to offer "special rates" for accomodation. Worth a punt, if you do end up running a B&B out here. The Sierra Nevada boasts the highest mountains in mainland Spain and is a huge magnet to mountain-bikers, trekkers, walkers and climbers. That is certainly a market you should seek to pursue. Accomodation, packed lunches, lifts to key drop off points -all part of the value-add, as we say in management-speak...

So, that´s all I can think of at the moment. 

Hope you find this of use and PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, do not forget all the wise words from others on here about the state of the economy etc. Whilst you could be onto something, do not expect to be driving a Range Rover Sport this time next year. It is a very hard business to be in and let´s face it, you are going to have to deal with the public and they can be awful at the best of times. I´ve had this as one of my dreams for the past twenty years, but the thing putting me off is dealing with the less-nice Brits, who, as they´re paying you to "look after them" can be very demanding and downright rude. I know as I once spent a summer working in a mates B&B in Sardegna. The place was great, marjority of punters where fab, but whole experience let down by a handful of families who would test the patience of a Saint... Grrr

Yossa

PS I hail from Lanarkshire myself, although I left when I was a wee bairn to go over to Stirling/Kingdom of Fife, then darn sarf.


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

wendycar said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the info about the sierra nevada I have been researching gor,baza, alpujarra, lanjaron, orgiva and trevelez. I was also trying to establish which villages make up part of the G7 walking route. Does anyone have knowledge of which of these villages are best suited to capture year round (ish) tourism. What about lake negratin is this a good tourist attraction.
> 
> ...


Hi Wendy I have a villa very near to Lake Negratin they do have pedal boats to hire and you can fish there, also people swim in the lake as its quite warm water as its fed from an old volcano in fact at the other end of the lake there is a place called Los banos which are warm spa pools with a lovely restraunt and beutiful views, Baza is a nice town also Guadix is also a nice area, David.


----------



## wendycar (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you all for your info. I have now booked flights for 1-6 september to malaga. I havn't booked accomodation yet as still to decide on the finer details of where to stay. 
I think I will split my stay 2 nights / 3 nights looking forward to seeing the area in the flesh.

wendy


----------



## golfer-Hicks (Aug 8, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> It sounds like the Sierra Nevada would be a good place to start, as there is year-round tourism there with ski-ing, hiking, golf etc. Rural tourism is less badly affected by the recession than some of the coastal resorts, and people of all nationalities flock there - the Alhambra in Granada is Europe's most visited attraction.
> 
> If you have money to invest and a good head for business you could definitely make a go of the B&B + self-catering idea.



What is the season in Sierra Nevada now?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi and welcome, these areas, Lanjaron, Orgiva and Trevelez and the Alpujarra have a number of businesses already operating offering bird tours, hill walking, alternative therapies, art/photography classes and from what I see/hear they spend an awful lot of time and money ( can't all be re couped) meet/greeting and settling guests including airport pick offs drop offs and all the quibbles guests can come up with. 

The GR7 is all around the area and it seems that many people use it as part of a pre booked holiday either in pre planned stages or planned trips with or without guides. The area is teaming with places to rent self catering or catered for and sadly many seemed to be near empty, offering discounts on un filled courses/holidays/walks etc That said the area has had many visitors from what I have seen on my visits there this year. I seldom saw anyone on the GR7 where I was other than a few early morning groups passing by.


----------



## golfer-Hicks (Aug 8, 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

golfer-Hicks said:


> What is the season in Sierra Nevada now?


Oddly, we were just discussing the weather. For the first time in months, it is a tad overcast and we´ll probably get a bit of rain, judging by the sky. Literally, as soon as it turned September 1st, the weather changed - bosh - just like that!

First time in months I´ve worn long troos.

Saying that, the sun is peeping oot!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Yossa said:


> Oddly, we were just discussing the weather. For the first time in months, it is a tad overcast and we´ll probably get a bit of rain, judging by the sky. Literally, as soon as it turned September 1st, the weather changed - bosh - just like that!
> 
> First time in months I´ve worn long troos.
> 
> Saying that, the sun is peeping oot!


You're lucky - we are in the middle of a thunderstorm - half a bucket full of rain in last half hour - and it is the first rain we've had for two months but it would be nice if it came in smaller more frequent packages.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Weather is a bit mad today as well. Within 20 mins of posting, it´s got very hot n sticky. I think your storm might be moving over towards us later. We´ve got some crazy cloud formations up in the Sierra over past few days - Lenticular Clouds - quite stunning.

Have to agree about the rain, we really could do with some here. We had a few crazy storms that lasted a matter of minutes a month back and nothing other than that since May.

Even as a Scot, I´d never thought I´d find myself wishing for rain :jaw:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Yossa said:


> We´ve got some crazy cloud formations up in the Sierra over past few days - Lenticular Clouds - quite stunning.
> 
> :jaw:


I think those clouds are officially known as *g r o o v y *clouds, :smokin: man :hippie:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Yossa said:


> We´ve got some crazy cloud formations up in the Sierra over past few days - Lenticular Clouds - quite stunning.


We get those over Sierra Bermeja - brilliant aren't they!!:clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> You're lucky - we are in the middle of a thunderstorm - half a bucket full of rain in last half hour - and it is the first rain we've had for two months but it would be nice if it came in smaller more frequent packages.


and we've been promised one................& rain:clap2:

we get quite a lot of amazing thunder & lightening storms.....................but like you, apart from _cuatro gotas_ last weekend - nothing!!


----------

